# Grey Muzzle's Grants for rescues with senior dogs



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That sounds like a wonderful organization. I love seniors with the grey muzzles. They look like they have so much wisdom.


----------



## GreyMuzzle (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad to see a posting about The Grey Muzzle Organization here - thanks very much! I'm the President - we just started the organization this Spring, we have a great Board and Advisory Board, and we're really starting to roll. We hope to make some grants to breed-specific rescues as well. 
Carol - I agree -love those grey faces, they look especially wise on Goldens, too, don't you think? 
The old ones are so often passed by and we think they deserve a chance to spend their last years in a loving home.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. And bless you for your dedication to those sweet sugar faces. I think you'll find tons of senior lovers here.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> We hope to make some grants to breed-specific rescues as well.


I just sent this information to the president and grant person for my local rescue (Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas). We have taken in a record number of seniors (as well as abandoned dogs) this year and hopefully we can qualify for a grant! Thanks for offering this wonderful opportunity!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a wonderful mission for this new organization. The older dogs are so often passed over by adopters. We're going to get a 'new' golden this Tuesday, and are considering dogs age 7 and up.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ditto! I sent it to the president of GRRIN also. We get so many seniors with health problems. This would be wonderful help!


----------



## GreyMuzzle (Aug 9, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I just sent this information to the president and grant person for my local rescue (Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas).


YES, someone from GRRNT contacted us a few months ago. They are on our short list - we loved their "golden oldies" theme and what a great job they are doing promoting the seniors on their website.

Jackson's Mom- HURRAY for you! Let us know if you adopt that senior! Just think, no chewing of the upholstery, no counter-surfing, and they'll even sleep in with you


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GreyMuzzle said:


> Glad to see a posting about The Grey Muzzle Organization here - thanks very much! I'm the President - we just started the organization this Spring, we have a great Board and Advisory Board, and we're really starting to roll. We hope to make some grants to breed-specific rescues as well.
> Carol - I agree -love those grey faces, they look especially wise on Goldens, too, don't you think?
> The old ones are so often passed by and we think they deserve a chance to spend their last years in a loving home.


The people in CT seem to love the Grey Muzzles. I believe it was Lisa who mentioned placing Seniors was easier in our state. Thank you for making this Grant Available to those in need!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> YES, someone from GRRNT contacted us a few months ago. They are on our short list - we loved their "golden oldies" theme and what a great job they are doing promoting the seniors on their website.


That is great to hear. This summer has been cruel for some Golden seniors in our area, many of whom were abandoned when their families lost their homes or just tired of taking care of them. With the extreme heat and mosquito problem, many have heartworms and other serious conditions that need treatment. Our Spring 2009 newsletter will be dedicated solely to our Golden Oldies with tips for making them comfortable, product recommendations, things to look out for with seniors (healh wise) and lots and lots of Happy Tails stories of our seniors. http://www.goldenretrievers.org/newsletter/index.html
One of our members even wrote a poem about his senior Golden and he has given us permission to reprint it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh! I am so pleased you decided to come and say hello. I promise this is a wonderful group with huge hearts for rescue!


----------

